# 3dfx voodoo 3 x86_64, software rasterizer only

## orkshaman

Sorry for my bad english. I have 3dfx voodoo 3 2000 pci videocard on my x86_64 machine. I compiled kernel with dri support voodoo 3, enable CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL, emerge xorg-server, xf86-video-tdfx,unmask and emerge glide-v3,mesa, but i have only software rasterizer opengl. How i can have hardware acceleration?

glxinfo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
> ...

 

my /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

----------

## orkshaman

Ok, i try to compile mesa with glide manually.  :Smile: 

----------

## orkshaman

It works!  :Surprised: 

1. I set DefaultDepth 16 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

2. emerge --unmerge mesa

3. emerge --unmerge glide-v3

4. emerge glide-v3

5. emerge mesa

6. reboot (before reboot glxinfo give error)

7. And it's works!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Voodoo3 20061113 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glxgears                    
> 
> 5676 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1135.166 FPS
> ...

 

I check openarena and it's work ~60fps  :Laughing: 

I love gentoo!

----------

